
Productivity Isn’t About Time Management. It’s About Attention Management - dmitryminkovsky
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/28/smarter-living/productivity-isnt-about-time-management-its-about-attention-management.html
======
dmitryminkovsky
> A better option is attention management: Prioritize the people and projects
> that matter, and it won’t matter how long anything takes.

Whether it's time or attention, the best management is that which you didn't
have to do! I built Pony [0], an email platform that sends and receives
messages once a day. It's great for your attention and helps you correspond
without distractions. It manages your time and attention at no cost to you.

[https://www.pony.gg/](https://www.pony.gg/)

